#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-27
<develop_> hi anyone tried to install fuse on debian-alestic amis
<develop_> i get with modprobe fuse FATAL: Module fuse not found
<develop_>  module-assistant build fuse requires kernel headers
<develop_> where can i get then for kernel-headers-2.6.21.7-2.fc8xen-ec2-v1.0
<soren> That's a Fedora kernel.
<soren> In other words: I have no idea.
<develop_> no its a debian image
<develop_> i used ami-0af51663 from debian alestic
<develop_> http://alestic.com/2008/05/kernel-modules-2-6-21
<AL^3QRAB> .Im   UsinG. .H4cKeRzE.
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-29
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #504386 in linux-ec2 "XFS kernel bug in ami-7e28ca17?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504386
